# Deerburgers  (XL)



## Bearcarver (Oct 31, 2018)

*Deerburgers  (XL)*


Still got about 6 packs of Deerburger left in my Freezer, so I gotta step it up a bit.
Might be more Venison coming to the Bear’s Den soon!!

Mrs Bear usually makes 6 patties out of a "1.5 pound" Pack of Deerburger, but I had some bigger rolls leftover from Pulled Pork, so I told her to make the Patties bigger to fit, and it ended up only 4 Patties.

These are actually 50% Venison, 25% Pork, and 25% Beef.
Then Mrs Bear mixes about 3 TBS of Worcestershire per each pound of Burger.

Keeping these simple, as we didn’t have any onions or shrooms in stock, and we only had American Cheese in the Fridge.
So the first night I had one with American Cheese, and Ketchup & Mustard, Fries on the side.

Then the Second night I had one with American Cheese, Tomato Slices, and Miracle Whip.

Boy I’ll tell you, I love this Deerburger Mix. In Fact, This Deerburger & My Venison Dried Beef are the only two ways I like Venison better than Beef !!


Thanks for Looking,

Bear


4 XL Deerburger Patties ready to go!!







My Weber "Q" keeping them nice & cozy:






Getting their Stripes:






Only one with Cheese for first night's Supper:






Nice & Juicy!!






Burger filled that Big Roll Perfectly:






Bear's First Night's Supper:






MW and Melted Cheese:






Some Nice 'Mater Slices:






Bear's Second Night's Supper:


----------



## kit s (Oct 31, 2018)

You know what I like besides the taste of said meat....it doesn't shrink up like the beef does....Bear that is some delicious looking burgers there.
kit


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 31, 2018)

Those look mighty fine bear. My son dropped off some ground venison he got from a friend of his. Since he stopped eating meat he gave it to the wife and I. I couldn't taste the deer, it had to much seasoning incorporated in it, but with a slice of melted cheddar and some Russian dressing they came out really good. 

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 31, 2018)

Those look great . You have that mix done , or did you do it ?


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 31, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> Those look great . You have that mix done , or did you do it ?




Thank You Rich!!
The guy my Son takes his Deer to now does the mix like that for us.
It's cheaper & a lot easier than doing it himself, but if they wouldn't do that mix, he wouldn't take it there.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 31, 2018)

Mighty fine looking burgers there John. The only thing I would do different is provolone cheese. What brand black pepper you use I want to buy some stocks.  :D

Warren


----------



## gary s (Oct 31, 2018)

Now that's some good looking Burgers  !!!!

Nice 

Gary


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 31, 2018)

I also have some left over venison burger. I'm going to make Bear- mini-loaves venison/pork style or some venison bacon. Last batch of mini 's was really good.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 1, 2018)

kit s said:


> You know what I like besides the taste of said meat....it doesn't shrink up like the beef does....Bear that is some delicious looking burgers there.
> kit



Thanks Kit !!

Bear




gmc2003 said:


> Those look mighty fine bear. My son dropped off some ground venison he got from a friend of his. Since he stopped eating meat he gave it to the wife and I. I couldn't taste the deer, it had to much seasoning incorporated in it, but with a slice of melted cheddar and some Russian dressing they came out really good.
> 
> Point for sure.
> Chris



Thank You Chris!!
Hmmm, I never tried Russian Dressing on a Deerburger.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 1, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Mighty fine looking burgers there John. The only thing I would do different is provolone cheese. What brand black pepper you use I want to buy some stocks.  :D
> 
> Warren




Thank You Warren!!
I agree---I prefer Provolone in Burgers & Cheesesteaks, but for most other things I use American.
Therefore we only stock American, and get a small pack of Provolone for the above when I think of it ahead of time.

We use McCormick's, but I also fill my Power grinder with peppercorns I got from the "Spice Jungle", on the Web.
Darn thing only holds a little, so I'm always filling it !!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 1, 2018)

I buy the McCormick grinder mills.

Warren


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 1, 2018)

Bear, They look burgerlicious! :)


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 1, 2018)

gary s said:


> Now that's some good looking Burgers  !!!!
> 
> Nice
> 
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 2, 2018)

Winterrider said:


> I also have some left over venison burger. I'm going to make Bear- mini-loaves venison/pork style or some venison bacon. Last batch of mini 's was really good.



Thanks WR !
Glad you like those Mini-Loaves!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 2, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> I buy the McCormick grinder mills.
> 
> Warren




I used to use those, but then I got a "Touchless" battery operated Pepper Mill for Christmas.
I love it---It even has a Headlight on it for those Dimly-lit Romantic meals!! :rolleyes:
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 2, 2018)

Those burgers look great John, and I do like the size.  I really hate it when I have more bun than burger.
I got one of those new fangled battery operated pepper mills once.  First time I used it the grinder mechanism and batteries all fell out--right into a batch of pasta sauce I was making.  LOL
Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 2, 2018)

crazymoon said:


> Bear, They look burgerlicious! :)




Thank You CM !!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 3, 2018)

GaryHibbert said:


> Those burgers look great John, and I do like the size.  I really hate it when I have more bun than burger.
> I got one of those new fangled battery operated pepper mills once.  First time I used it the grinder mechanism and batteries all fell out--right into a batch of pasta sauce I was making.  LOL
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!
I'll bet that charged up that Pasta Sauce!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------

